# top 10 reasons to date an EMT...



## laina66 (Jan 17, 2008)

10 reasons to date an EMT:

10) we are used to staying up all night
9) we are good with mulitple partners
8) we are experts in mouth to mouth
7) we are the best in rapid clothing removal
6) we have our own multi-positional bed
5) we shock the socks off of you
4) we always come when we are called
3) we are prepared for any rhythm
2) we are familiar with latex and restraints
1) anytime, anywhere, anyway you need us


----------



## firecoins (Jan 18, 2008)

laina66 said:


> 10 reasons to date an EMT:
> 
> 10) we are used to staying up all night
> 9) we are good with mulitple partners
> ...



everyone has our number
if we need help we call in the chopper


----------



## ride2k (Jan 25, 2008)

EMS, we still make house calls. =]


----------



## emtgirl_in_training (Jan 28, 2008)

"my office is the street.  my job is you."  that was our ems week theme this year:blush:


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 2, 2008)

ems, we can legally cut your clothes off in public.


----------



## rollingbones (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmmmm.while I am an EMT and all the above applies,, I'm also a certified orthopedic tech and to that you can add:

Ortho Techs do it in the "position of function" and promote full "range of motion"!!!B)


----------



## RavenMaster (Feb 6, 2008)

Your nasty LOL


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 9, 2008)

i can remove all your clothes in under 20 seconds =]


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Feb 12, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> i can remove all your clothes in under 20 seconds =]


... legally


----------



## bigbadyjs (Feb 13, 2008)

We are also experts in palpating in all sorts of places.

P.S. my first post


----------

